# Premier League Spain 21-22 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 16, 2009)

21 Mar 18:00 Villarreal v Athletic Bilbao  1.72 3.40 4.50   
21 Mar 20:00 Sevilla v Valladolid  1.61 3.60 5.00   
22 Mar 15:00 D Coruna v Real Betis  2.20 3.25 3.00  
22 Mar 15:00 Getafe v Rec de Huelva  2.05 3.20 3.50   
22 Mar 15:00 Numancia v Sporting Gijon  2.30 3.20 2.87   
22 Mar 15:00 Osasuna v Espanyol  2.10 3.20 3.40   
22 Mar 15:00 Racing Santander v Valencia  2.30 3.20 2.87   
22 Mar 15:00 Real Madrid v Almeria  1.30 5.00 8.00   
22 Mar 17:00 Barcelona v Malaga  1.22 5.25 11.00   
22 Mar 19:00 Mallorca v Atletico Madrid  2.87 3.20 2.30


----------



## danyy (Mar 23, 2009)

19:00 Barca said : Take that . Ready for Bayern


----------



## Anggun (Mar 23, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> 19:00 Barca said : Take that . Ready for Bayern



 They should win with eyes closed.


----------

